# Monarch Fly?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

A friend of mine shot this to me in email last night and asked me about?I have no clue so any of you guys do?:freak:
The Fly" from Monarch Models done in the new cool retro Aurora Monster kit style


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Danny what scale is this..
It does look an awful lot like the Monarch (tentitive) Box Art...








But I haven't heard a word about it...
Maybe this is a (very well done) Kit Bash...
Who sent you this picture Danny ?
Denis


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Danny what scale is this..
> It does look an awful lot like the Monarch (tentitive) Box Art...
> 
> 
> ...


 Denis 1/8 scale and just shot my buddy email and will get back to you on the info part:dude:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope this is a new release from Monarch!... been wanting this in styrene for ages!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

IanWilkinson said:


> I hope this is a new release from Monarch!... been wanting this in styrene for ages!


Me too:thumbsup:


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I must be psychic (psychotic?) but I've seen that before too, or something VERY similar, and it was recently. I don't remember it being a bash, but a kit in its entirety. I can't remember where I left the cup of coffee I just poured, so remembering where I saw this ain't gunna happen. But if you want to know a song title/artist from 40 years ago, I can probably tell you that, even what time of year it came out, what I was doing when I first heard it and what I had for breakfast that morning. I was reading an article (yesterday, this morning?) about constant short term memory loss being the first serious signs of the onset of, of...umm, damn:freak:


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Didn't Cult sell a model of the Fly years ago that was similar? Garage kit? And weren't there fantasy boxes like that available? It'd be nice in styrene.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Cult sold the Creature Arts kit as a limited edition although I think it had a second release. Here's mine....



















They also did a Kevin McCarthy with pod-creature from Invasion of the Bodysnatchers which I also have.

That box art looks to me like one of the fantasy Aurora boxes that was available about 10 years ago. If Monarch are doing a Fly kit then that's great news.:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Found this:
http://www.nostalgicnook.com/monarchmodelkits.html
-Jim


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news!!.. Monarch has a sure fire hit with the Fly!..


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

IanWilkinson said:


> Great news!!.. Monarch has a sure fire hit with the Fly!..


 
If, indeed, Monarch Plans to produce this kit. The Fly was actually annouced quite some time ago. If I remember correctly about the same time as the moonsuit and Ghost of Castel Mare were announced. Since then I've heard nothing about this kit. I am beginning to wonder if the license for this has lapsed and Monarch has decided not to pursue it again.
It sure would be a nice addition to the other monster kits available.


----------



## Rave (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't get too excited. That picture has been posted on the Nostalgic Nook website for years...ever since the Monarch Fly box art pics started floating around the web. It's nothing new...I'm surprised none of you saw it before.

Based on what we know of Monarch's plans, I don't think they are going forward with the Fly model...if they ever had the license to begin with. Nostalgic Nook has had this model up for pre-order forever...I don' think they realize its apparently not coming out.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

IanWilkinson said:


> Great news!!.. Monarch has a sure fire hit with the Fly!..


They sure do:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I haven't asked Scott recently, but as I recall the Fly is nowhere near production. In fact, I don't think there's anything more than the box art by Gary Makatura, which is a few years old. No prototypes in the works, nothing.

A message from Scott to McDee was posted recently, which included Monarch's plan of one kit per year for the next couple of years. Gorgo debuts later this year, during the holiday season. Cyclops is out in 2012, a secret subject in 2013 (and I know it's not the Fly), Moonsuit in 2014.

Some other stuff was in the works, but I don't have any idea where those projects stand.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh well, i supose we all waited years for the Ghost to appear, so a few more years for the fly will be ok....


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Remember this one?*



Disco58 said:


> I must be psychic (psychotic?) but I've seen that before too, or something VERY similar, and it was recently. I don't remember it being a bash, but a kit in its entirety. I can't remember where I left the cup of coffee I just poured, so remembering where I saw this ain't gunna happen. But if you want to know a song title/artist from 40 years ago, I can probably tell you that, even what time of year it came out, what I was doing when I first heard it and what I had for breakfast that morning. I was reading an article (yesterday, this morning?) about constant short term memory loss being the first serious signs of the onset of, of...umm, damn:freak:


What year did "Space Baby" by Captain Kirk come out?
I have the 45, but just wanted to see if you are on your toes. No fair using Google to look it up!

Phil K


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I know it was on Scott`s radar but I believe it`s on hold.Probably won`t be done for awhile.His plate is pretty full at the moment with Gorgo,the Colossal Beast
& Cyclops.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

bizzarobrian said:


> I know it was on Scott`s radar but I believe it`s on hold.Probably won`t be done for awhile.His plate is pretty full at the moment with Gorgo,the Colossal Beast
> & Cyclops.


Any pics of the Colosal beast?:dude:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> Any pics of the Colosal beast?:dude:


Not yet.I`m not even sure that it`s been sculpted yet.The Cyclops is very awesome though.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

rhinooctopus said:


> What year did "Space Baby" by Captain Kirk come out?
> I have the 45, but just wanted to see if you are on your toes. No fair using Google to look it up!
> 
> Phil K


Some things I have endeavored to exorcise from the gray matter, and anything "sung" by Shatner falls into that category. Apparently I was successful with 'Space Baby', because I flat don't remember it. I can't say the same for 'Rocket Man', done back in....jeeezzz, I'm thinking '78. That one is fortunately barely a fading glimmer of a memory.... I thought they were just impromptu "Hey Bill, just for grins, sing this..." jokes for some variety show. They were actually recorded and sold on 45?:freak: I didn't know Nimoy had done anything either until the Lord of the Ring trilogy came out in theaters, then the video of him singing about Bilbo Baggins popped up all over YouTube. I haven't seen that one in eons, and as I recall, that's not a memory I want to refresh. We'll give them both a :wave::wave: goodbye!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I saw the Fly box and instruction set on Monarch's table at Wonderfest 2009 and 2010. Here is a picture of the box and instructions from 2010. I would certainly buy one of those as well and considering he sold out of the first production run of the Ghost I would bet he will do the same if he released the Fly. But as everyone has said, he has his plate full at the moment and I doubt this will hit the streets within 3 years if ever.










Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

bizzarobrian said:


> Not yet.I`m not even sure that it`s been sculpted yet.The Cyclops is very awesome though.



Agree about the Cyclops. I wonder if the Colossal Beast's been put on the back burner seeing as Scott didn't mention it recently........I can't say I'm sorry if that's the case though. I don't find the subject very appealing.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I emailed Mr. Scott about "The Fly" kit, & this is what he had to say:

''Hello Jim

Well, it is something we would love to do. The license would be under the control of the hollywood studios and that costs money and requires their agreement. So it is not an easy slam dunk decision. Time will tell but don't expect to see anything of it in 2011-2012.

Scott''



-Jim


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If it's not mentioned here...then it's not on the burners...(yet)
HERE is the line up for the next couple of years

2011- The Ghost of Castel Mare.
- Gorgo.
2012- Cyclops
2013- ?...this one remains a mystery...for now...Scott will not divulge...
2014- The Moon Suit.

Glow kits of the above may be considered and produced in the interm if initial sales of a kit are good...
Mcdee


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I was under the impression THAT was a Gary Makatura (Sp?)sculpt of the fly in wolfies first post. If I am correct then the prototype is done, just leaving the liscensing issue.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm surprised that the Fly's instructions and box seem to be at quite an advanced stage.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hunch said:


> I was under the impression THAT was a Gary Makatura (Sp?)sculpt of the fly in wolfies first post. If I am correct then the prototype is done, just leaving the liscensing issue.


I believe it's a Jeff Yagher sculpt...
Gary Makatura is the Box Art Artist...
....instructions also....
This stuff was made a few years ago....and not in the mix at the moment...
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> If it's not mentioned here...then it's not on the burners...(yet)
> HERE is the line up for the next couple of years
> 
> 2011- The Ghost of Castel Mare.
> ...



I hope we get 1 or 2 clues about the 2013 release.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I hope we get 1 or 2 clues about the 2013 release.


The only clue we have is that it will be #2 in the Adventure series...
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> The only clue we have is that it will be #2 in the Adventure series...
> Mcdee


 Damm the only thing that cross's my mind in the Adventure series is Popeye the sailor man:jest:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

adventure series hmm....how about Robin Hood?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> The only clue we have is that it will be #2 in the Adventure series...
> Mcdee




Hold on..........2..........maybe it's a 2 headed giant.


----------

